# Can I build 6' fence on top of 3' retaining wall without permit? (San Carlos, CA)



## garyp.ca (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

I'm going to build a 3' retaining wall with a 6' fence on top. The thing is the neighbor's yard is 3' lower, so it will be a 9' structure from their side. I'm trying to find out if I can do this without a permit. 



Thanks


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a question that is better to asked of and answered by your Building Department.

Andy.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It is definitely a local code situation and any looser national codes have no effect.

Since it is a rather unique situation, you should run it past the local code people. If you do not agree and do it differently, you stand the possiblity of it being brought up after completion and will have to run the risk of tearing down and replacing.

For structural purposes the wind pressure on a wall is based on the height/exposure of the wall and that is 9' on one side. In general, the higher the wall, the higher pressure.

I assume the retaining wall is entirely on your property, which eliminates local "feuds".


----------

